# Rollers: PVC vs Aluminum



## csh8428 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm looking to get a set of Rollers, probably from Craig's list because I'm a cheap A**.

I can get a set of Sportcrafters Aluminum for $125 or unknown brand PVC for $25, 
What are the differences between the two materials?


Thanks,


Craig


----------



## bculp72 (Nov 10, 2006)

alum. is smoother and more durable, especially for the long haul. that being said my tacx pvc rollers have given me great service for the past 7 years, and they are ridden regularly.


----------



## unit (Jun 11, 2008)

PVC is great if you take care of it. 

You can probably answer this question yourself if you think about the durability of a surface of PVC vs Aluminum. Rubber tires will wear either surface at a *very* slow rate, but as you might imagine, PVC will wear faster than aluminum.

I have some PVC rollers that are over a decade old with 10s of thousands of miles on them, the drums are starting to shine, but the milling marks are still visible. 

I also have some Kreitlers that are often regarded as among the best rollers available. Honestly, if it were not for the difference in drum diameter, I do not think I could tell much difference with my training tires on the bike.

I think I would have to take a gamble on the 25 dollar rollers. You could always buy new drums if the frames are good (in the event that the drums are abused to ruin). 

It is not uncommon to find "good" used rollers at very low prices....lots of guys buy them and develop a distaste for training on them.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

unit said:


> I think I would have to take a gamble on the 25 dollar rollers. You could always buy new drums if the frames are good (in the event that the drums are abused to ruin).
> 
> *It is not uncommon to find "good" used rollers at very low prices*....lots of guys buy them and develop a distaste for training on them.


*AMEN*! There are a lot of bargain rollers out there is you're patient and willing to ferret out the good deals. I paid retail for one set of rollers many years ago, but have since bought three more sets (yeah, I host "roller-thon" group sessions when the weather's nasty) for a fraction of their listed value. Just last month I found a *mint* set of E-Motion rollers for about 80% off retail -- a lady had bought them on impulse, fell off them twice in her first two sessions, got scared of them and decided to unload them. They had maybe two hours' use, and I was almost embarrassed to pay so little for nice rollers.

$25 PVC rollers are not necessarily an inferior product. Buy them and ride 'em till they fall apart!


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Only warning for PVC: Don't leave them out in the sun. Heat can warp them, speaking from experience.

I have Kreitler Dyno-Lyte alloy now, I used to live in a place where I had to ride indoors a lot due to very cold winters so I could justify the cost. Now I live in a better climate (not for the past 3 weeks however) but if I was buying again I would still buy an alloy set.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I had PVC rollers and now using metal rollers. PVC is nice, but during the ride, you generate alot of static electricity. When you touch anything metallic during or after the ride, you get zapped!


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I used pvc Tacx roller for almost 20 years. They started going for the last couple.
Found some new 3" Krietlers on ebay for less than half retail price (got them in the middle of the summer).

The Kreitler drums are nice but I frame is not near as heavy or sturdy. They are hinged the Tacx ones were not.
I leave mine down year round so it was not a big deal.

For 25 dollars you cannot go wrong. You might not use them that much and it would be a good test.


----------



## ridenfish39 (Jun 20, 2008)

kdub said:


> I had PVC rollers and now using metal rollers. PVC is nice, but during the ride, you generate alot of static electricity. When you touch anything metallic during or after the ride, you get zapped!


I can vouch for that


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*go cheap*

May we well go cheap. I had a cheap set of PVC, like Minoura, that worked fine. I had given them away for lack of interest, but a few years later, after having a kid, decided I wanted rollers again. Bought a set of Kreitlers, aluminum drums with poly ends. Pure crap. All the end caps split and fell apart. Worse yet, Kreitler refused to warranty, despite a *lifetime* warranty, because I could not find my original receipt. They were kind of snotty about it, too. They wanted to charge over a hundred bucks to replace the caps, which should have been free, plus shipping. Hmm. Spend $100 on crap again, or just get a brand new set of PVC rollers for the same price... Just get the cheap ones.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a set of Tacx rollers that I bought sometime in the mid '80's.

The folding ones.

PVC roller drums.

I have no idea how many hundreds of hours I have on those rollers, but it is a lot.

The drums are shiny, but as said above you can still see the milling marks on them. I have replaced the belt a couple of times, and I replaced the bearings a few years ago ( probably $20).

But they are still going strong.

There is no reason to pay a lot for rollers.


----------

